# La siempre vigente presencia de LA CAJITA DE FÓSFORO



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*FOTOS DE VARIOS FORISTAS DE INCASCRAPERS *:
Nunca supe como en realidad se llama el Edificio,pero todos lo conocen como "La Cajita de Fósforos". Terminado en 1949 y con 9 pisos,adorna la concurrida esquina de las avenidas Garcilaso de la Vega (Wilson) y Paseo Colón.
































*Vistas aéreas tomadas desde el Sheraton donde se aprecia al fondo "La Cajita de Fósforos" :*


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

Hace tiempo vi en una pagina alemana fotos bien tomadas de este edificio ,se veia bien misterioso e imponente, hasta lo puse de screensaver en mi computadora y un primo pensaba que era una foto de new york mas no de Lima.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Pues de ese diseño hay haaaaaartos edificios en lima, y no solo en la zona del centro, por ejemplo, en San Miguel está el Ripley ese que más que caja de fósforo es un dado.


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

En estas fotos se puede apreciar bien el skyline del centro de Lima, que no debe ser desmerecido ya que es muy interesante también.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

una limpieza general a la fachada le va caer muy bien a ese edificios y a otros edificios del centro de lima tambien, siempre me ha gustado su diseño.

A por cierto algo que siempre me ha molestado del centro y que lo noto en esas fotos es que deben empezar a cambiar todos los semaforos.


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Por qué le dicen "Cajita de Fósforos"?


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

Me gusta ese edificio, una limpiada de fachada (NO LO PINTEN POR FAVOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) y quedaría perfecto..............................(además de que se vuelva de nuevo habitable para darle nueva vida)


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Porque es bien cuadradito...*

como una cajita de fósforos... aprécialo bien y te darás cuenta...



Clavijo said:


> Por qué le dicen "Cajita de Fósforos"?


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

Asi es ,no lo pinten por favor, lo prefiero asi como esta, que verde limon.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

OI pero el nombre de ese edificio no era edificio Jorge Chavez??? ta escrito en su fachada


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Nunca entre en ese edificio, pero apuesto a que los depas son bastante amplios, ya que en su tiempo, seguro que sus depas fueron alquilados o comprados por gente pudiente, sería interesantisimo entrar y ver como es por dentro, ojala alguién lo compre y lo vuelva a renacer, vale la pena.


----------



## EdificioSanMateo (Jun 7, 2007)

*No es el "Jorge Chavez"*

Holas, las fotos no son del Edificio Jorge Chavez queda en Wilson con 28 de julio (al lado hay un billar)...tambien es interesante...La "cajita de fosforo" queda en Wilson con Paseo Colon, al lado de un eficio del INPE (que esta abandonado y van a rematar) y de la Sunat.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Así es el edificio que está a su costado que parece que fuera para estacionamiento está en venta.


----------



## EdificioSanMateo (Jun 7, 2007)

Si...en estos días han colgado una banderola anunciando el remate..pero hay rumores de que el edificio no esta 100% saneado..


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

mas que cajita parece un ropero


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

ropavejero said:


> Hace tiempo vi en una pagina alemana fotos bien tomadas de este edificio ,se veia bien misterioso e imponente, hasta lo puse de screensaver en mi computadora y un primo pensaba que era una foto de new york mas no de Lima.


Seria muy interesante que puedas recuperar esa foto y colgarla por aca.


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

*no entiendo*



mapamundista said:


> como una cajita de fósforos... aprécialo bien y te darás cuenta...


NO ENTIENDO.
Cual cajita de fosforos???
Si el edificio cuenta con los elementos basicos de composicion, ademas tiene ritmo y proporcion en sus vanos y terrazas.
De hecho que en su epoca fue un edificio vanguardista.
La verdad no entiendo porque estos calificativos superficiales...


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

ese edificio ahora es de la sunat, y antes era un banco no recuerdo cual era... pero fue hecho en la epoca en que se pretendia hacer una zona con los edificios del estado y bancos por ahi, lo hizo el arq abel hurtado creo cunado juvenal baracco era joven, porque tambien participo ahi, es mas contaba como trabajaban los planos en 20 o 25 a mano alzada, osea imaginen el tamaño de los planos... bendito sea el cad


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

Las fotos las tenia en mi computadora ,pero por ver porno, Diosito me castigo y un virus borro todas mis fotos. Haber encontrado esas fotos en la web era muy bueno para ser verdad.hno:


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

*REGRESION*

HAZ UNA REGRESION A VER SI ENCUENTRAS ESAS FOTOS OTRA VEZ
JAJAJA
DE PASADA QUE RECUPERAS LAS PORNO TAMBIEN


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

ropavejero said:


> Las fotos las tenia en mi computadora ,pero por ver porno, Diosito me castigo y un virus borro todas mis fotos. Haber encontrado esas fotos en la web era muy bueno para ser verdad.hno:



rofl xDD


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

ropavejero said:


> Las fotos las tenia en mi computadora ,pero por ver porno, Diosito me castigo y un virus borro todas mis fotos. Haber encontrado esas fotos en la web era muy bueno para ser verdad.hno:


Jajaja, que risa, no creo que Dios castigue por ver porno.


----------

